# How much of your pay % is tips?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Mine is about 1.3%. Disgusting.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Around 1.5 percent. Ridiculous.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

5%-15% counting both in-app and cash, any given week.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

2 - 3%


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

$1


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

10% in ap.
another 5 in cash.
BUT, I talk about tipping with pax's. I'm not the least bit shy about it either.
It is my mission.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tips is about $50 (tourist areas) or -$5.00 (working the hood){yup negative} at night for me in a taxi.

It's about 0-25% of my total revenue on a shift. But it's the difference between $100 and $150 in profit some days.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Tips is about $50 (tourist areas) or -$5.00 (working the hood){yup negative} at night for me in a taxi.
> 
> It's about 0-25% of my total revenue on a shift. But it's the difference between $100 and $150 in profit some days.


I'm very curious to know how you can have a negative tip.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

About 7% this week. 
Including $15 in cash tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 187405
> 
> 
> Mine is about 1.3%. Disgusting.


Thanks Uber !
With Pizza tips are 60%-80% of pay.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I'm very curious to know how you can have a negative tip.


Negative tip means you get screwed over and received zero payment for a trip that made it on the meter,

Because i have a meter, and if the meter get's run with a cash transaction it records me as getting paid.

My trip receipt reflects the meter running on a trip I never got paid for so to rectify my numbers I line item a -tip, reducing my tips whatever the meter was, or however much i got shorted.

So let's say 1 night i had

$200 on the meter

$180 in credit card receipts ($150 on the meter $30 in tips)
$50 in cash receipts on the meter
$40 in cash revenue
= $220 in total revenue

How does that rectify?
Well the math does not add up.

$200 on the meter

$180 in credit card receipts ($150 on the meter $30 in tips)
$50 in cash receipts on the meter
$40 in total cash revenue
$10 in cash tips
-$20 in stolen rides
= $220 in total revenue


----------

